# Cemented gold?



## cly9412 (Jan 1, 2012)

What will gold look like if it is cemented by base metals.Or if useing sodium nitrate and everything was not dissolved by not adding enough sodium nitrate.What would the cemented gold look like.


----------



## Geo (Jan 1, 2012)

cemented gold normally looks very dark,even black because of the impurities.


----------



## Dr. Poe (Jan 1, 2012)

Depending on temperature and concentration, finely divided precipitates of gold range in color from golden brown (Hot and concentrated) to black (cold and/or diluted). Cemented gold on zinc, or steel wool is black. Under the microscope at a high enough power, the black appears as golden yellow. The light source must contain a sufficient amount of yellow. LCD lights do not. Gold appears as a greenish gray under the microscope with LCD lighting. Rust colored gold precipitates are common from hot solutions of gold tri-chloride-HCl brought down with ferrous sulfate. Gold remnants from nitric acid are also often rust colored. Black, blue, mauve purple, brown, are the most common colors. Take a look at Butcher's balls, his method of washing and coagulation is desirably classic. There's no doubt at what you are looking. It's what we all wish every gold drop would look. Dr. Poe


----------



## jimdoc (Jan 1, 2012)

Dr. Poe said:


> Take a look at Butcher's balls, his method of washing and coagulation is desirably classic. Dr. Poe



:shock: :shock: :shock:


----------



## Palladium (Jan 1, 2012)

jimdoc said:


> Dr. Poe said:
> 
> 
> > Take a look at Butcher's balls, his method of washing and coagulation is desirably classic. Dr. Poe
> ...





Dr. Poe said:


> Black, blue, mauve purple, brown, are the most common colors



:mrgreen:


----------



## Smack (Jan 1, 2012)

hehe


----------



## cly9412 (Jan 2, 2012)

jimdoc said:


> Dr. Poe said:
> 
> 
> > Take a look at Butcher's balls, his method of washing and coagulation is desirably classic. Dr. Poe
> ...


Where do I find Butcher's balls.I searched but no results?


----------



## slickdogg (Jan 2, 2012)

ha...ha :lol:


----------



## rewalston (Jan 2, 2012)

Dang Butcher, you should really have that checked out.


----------



## Dr. Poe (Jan 2, 2012)

cly9412 said:


> jimdoc said:
> 
> 
> > Dr. Poe said:
> ...


Here it is:

Re: Doing AuCl+SMB Precipitation in a Crucible
How I handle my washed powders, (by Butcher)
After washing well in my reaction vessel.

The powders are transferred to small clean glass jar (amount of powder determines size with extra room for more washing solution) (the jar is weighed dry, weight written on lid for later reference when weighing dry powder).

The wet gold powder is transferred using a spray bottle from the reaction pot to this small clean jar.

This small jar is set on coffee mug warmer (small heating plate warmer), here I can do some more washing, of the powders, decanting solutions (after settling) with a pipette (small eye dropper), after I am satisfied with washing, I pipette out water till only very small amount remains this will evaporate on heating,

Before powders completely dry I will pick up small jar in one hand and bang it against the palm heel of my other hand, this will make gold form balls (may need to be done a couple of times during drying process), (this will also collect what gold that would may stick to jar normally).

When balls are dry they can be transferred easily to melting dish (or can be crushed to powder if I prefer another refining).


----------



## patnor1011 (Jan 2, 2012)

He who laughs last, laughs best.
Congrats Dr. you got`em :lol:


----------



## glondor (Jan 2, 2012)

Hmmmm My balls kinda look like cheeto's. :lol: 






Brown ones ready for cooking....





purplish ones....





kinda loose ones....


----------



## Geo (Jan 2, 2012)

glondor said:


> Hmmmm My balls kinda look like cheeto's. :lol:



nom noms, pass the bag :mrgreen:


----------



## Dr. Poe (Jan 2, 2012)

Beautiful! But somebody should show cly9412 the black gold. 8)


----------



## kuma (Jan 25, 2012)

Hello all , how are tricks?
I hope all is well!



Dr. Poe said:


> Beautiful! But somebody should show cly9412 the black gold. 8)



I've just had a brief look around and found this image of black Au precipitate from the cell during a rinse ;

http://goldrefiningforum.com/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=49&t=7093#p63697

And this image of dried powder from the cell ;

http://goldrefiningforum.com/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=49&t=325&start=20#p2868

I hope that this helps!
All the best and kind regards ,
Chris :mrgreen:


----------

